# Crinone gel..has it been discontinued???



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, Ive been prescribed Crinone gel for a DE cycle. 
Managed to get a prescription from my GP, but have tried several chemists, and cant get it. 
I live in N Ireland, and my friend in England has been able to get it recently.
Can you advise what the problem is?

Many thanks for taking to time to reply,

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Can't find any info that it has been discontinued and the product information is still available on the web. Might just be a supply issue in NI? Did the Pharmacies you tried say they couldn't get it or did they just not have it in stock? It's not something that is commonly prescribed so I doubt that many shops would keep it on the shelf. Suggest going back to local pharmacy and asking them to contact wholesalers and company for further information on stock situation as you may need to go back to GP for alternative instead.

Hope you can get it sorted
Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, many thanks for the reply!!  A few chemists rang their wholesalers, and were told temp out of stock, and one chemist said discontinued. I tried a couple more and did manage to get it ordered in. Fingers crossed it will turn up sooon,

Many thanks, Love Shellyjxxx

P.s Do you know if its any more effective than cyclogest? Ive tried that on my previous cycles, and have heard that crinone is meant to absorb better?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

sorry don't know about the effectiveness compared to cyclogest   Don't know if there have been any comparison studies done between the two products to show that one is better than the other. In terms of absorption then it is possible that the gel formulation means that the drug is absorbed more quickly and more likely to get all of it absorbed compared to using the pessary. I doubt that this would have any significant effect overall though in terms of the clinical effect.

Maz x


----------

